# Italy Serie A 13 May



## OddsPoster (May 10, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
13 May 16:00 AC Milan - Novara Calcio 1.30 5.25 9.50 +176  
13 May 16:00 Juventus Turin - Atalanta Bergamasca 1.30 5.00 11.00 +176  
13 May 16:00 AC Fiorentina - Cagliari Calcio 2.05 3.20 3.80 +167  
13 May 19:00 Parma FC - Bologna FC 1.95 3.20 4.25 +172  
13 May 19:00 AC Cesena - AS Roma 4.40 3.60 1.80 +174  
13 May 21:45 AC Chievo Verona - US Lecce 2.40 3.30 2.90 +148  
13 May 21:45 Lazio Roma - Inter Milan 2.65 3.25 2.65 +140  
13 May 21:45 SSC Napoli - AC Siena 1.36 4.60 9.00 +176  
13 May 21:45 Genoa FC - US Palermo 2.10 2.40 5.75 +171  
13 May 21:45 Catania Calcio - Udinese Calcio 3.80 2.20 2.90 +134


----------



## markwilfrey (May 11, 2012)

AC Milan v Novara
Milan plays very good lately.They score many goals every game but they also receive a lot on every match.They have good forwards who can score against any defence but they are not very strong defensively so they are vulnerable. 
Novara is offensive type of team.They play to score as many goals as possible and with strikers and wingers like they have that is not problem.Also in defence they are not very strong. 
OVER 2.50


----------



## markwilfrey (May 12, 2012)

Catania v Udinese
Catania has to play in this weekend without David Suazo, Marco Biagianti, Alessandro Potenza and Crisian Llama that are all injured while Francesco Lodi is suspended so we most probably will see Spoili, Felipe Seymore and Andrea Catellani taking place in this tough match. Catania has also two players in doubt for this weekend match and they are Gonzalo Bergessio and Ciro Capuano. In the other side Udinese has to play in this tough match without Emmanuel Agyemang-Badu, Mauricio Isla and Damiano Ferronetti but i believe that the coach will replace them very careful by knowing that is a very delicate encounter.
In my opinion Udinese would be hugely motivated to secure full points from this tough transfer match against Catania and the home team won't be able to stop them so ill take Udinese to win this tough match and take part in the next Champions League.
Source: BBC,FB365


----------



## tip74 (May 13, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Juventus FC v Atalanta Bergamo
Juventus FC: De Ceglie, Vidal
Atalanta Bergamo: Brighi, Marilungo, Capelli, Consigli, Tiribocchi, Stendardo
AC Cesena v AS Roma
AC Cesena: Martinho, Colucci, Iaquinta, Pudil, Calderoni, Mutu, Martinez
AS Roma: Stekelenburg, Burdisso, Juan, Taddei
Parma FC v Bologna FC
Parma FC: Mariga, Mirante, Modesto
Bologna FC: Gimenez, Gillet, Casarini, Krhin, Perez, Mudingayi, Morleo


----------



## markwilfrey (May 13, 2012)

Lazio v Inter
In Inters latest 18 away games, Inter have have managed to score 1.17 goals on average. While playing away, they have on average conceded 1.39 goals, Their clean sheet percentage on the road is 33.3%, Their over 2.5 goals percentage away from home is 44.4%, Most of their away goals come between 76-90 mins, Most of their overall goals come between 76-90 mins, Inter will be without suspended Julio Cesar, Dejan Stankovic is out with an achilles problem, Wesley Sneijder will miss this match due to a slight muscular problem, Inter Milans last six games W4 D1 L1.
Over 2.50


----------

